# Cutting plant pots



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

I want to cut some terra cotta plant pots in half. Has anyone some suggestions on how to do this without breaking the pot into a bunch of pieces. The halves do not have to be exact.

or, a good way to break out the bottom so the pot is like a tube rather than a pot.

Thanks!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Could you try scoring the pot and then tapping it with a hammer, lightly? That might work.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a dremmel. But the scoring should work also.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Hack Saw if you ain't got no dremmel. As for just "poping" the bottom I used a piece of metal (in my case it was a small crow bar) that would fit inside the pot and tap it out. Then to smooth out the edges I used a concrete patio with a hose trickling water and rubed the bottom in circular motion. Then the edge was no more. Or you can sit there rubbing the bottom on top of the cement if you have no tools at all. This might take a few minuets but it's "cheap" .


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I just tapped out the bottom with a hammer and gave the side a whack. For the most part it I got two nice halves and smoothed the sharp edges with course sandpaper. If you did get a few big slivers they'd look nice in the tank with your pot anyway .


----------



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent! Lots of different ideas. One or all of them are bound to work! Thanks everyone!


----------

